# looking for an honest answer from the folk who compete



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

opimnion





hey folks,

due to a number of factors that are too long to go into my diet and training havent been as good as it should have been for the upcoming scottish shows that i was aimimg for.

these pics are my most recent and with less than 5 weeks till my 1st show ns im doubting about actually doing them.

just looking for an honest opinion from the folk who compete to see if they think that judgeing by the photos if its still worthwhile continuing and competing.

all the issues that were affecting diet and training have been resolved, but at less than 5 weeks i just dont feel mentally set!!

:confused1:

thanks for the opinions


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

anyone??


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yes mate...go for it....all that hard work and looking well.

Positive thinking as a massive factor....i know what you are going through as we all have this thing about never thinking we are good enough.

Keep going,plug away buddy !!!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Without a doubt go for it mate. 5 weeks from how you are should be plenty mate.

As a comparison, in 2008 i prepped, qualified and placed in the finals with 5-6 weeks prep time having had a naff start and then a week in hospital Was looking a mess when i came out...no training and crap eating.

However it had a positive as it made me focus 100% knowing i didnt have the luxury of time to lapse in anyway. Also as i pushed myself with diet, cardio and training it didnt allow time to over do things or get bored etc.

So absolutely yes mate....


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks guys. appreciate that.

i have a plan and my focus is definately better than it was. cheers again. matt


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Jesus man , your delts are amazing!!

Any tips on getting the lateral head to come out? my shoulders seem to have stopped growing this past while.


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

hey pal, i do loads of side pulleys, alternate front raise and dumbbell front clunks.

shoulders let me down a bit last year as did my legs so hit my week points for the past year.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You are as lean as i am now at 4 weeks out so yeah i would do it lol or perhaps i am just fvcked!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

"If you have no confidence in self, you are twice defeated in the race of life, with confidence you have won before you have even started"

Go for it and do us PROUD


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Khaos said:


> "If you have no confidence in self, you are twice defeated in the race of life, with confidence you have won before you have even started"
> 
> Go for it and do us PROUD


Yeah exactly what i meant with my post:whistling: love ya big guy:beer:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

You look AWESOME Spiderman! :thumb:

Knuckle down and get competing!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I'm the same distance out, and nowhere near your condition :lol:

go for it mate, you look great!!!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

if you had just posted these pictures and said

;me at five weeks out;

everybody would have just said you are bang on target and been none the wiser,

you are spot on m8 i think its just you that needs to belive it .

as said m8 head down and deffo compete :thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

condition is good dude!

although i'd be careful about site injecting those delts anymore mate u dont wanna get marked down for them on stage


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

hi pal, its the only place i inject now. imagine how big they'll be next year!! i'll no be able to stand up!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

spiderpants said:


> hi pal, its the only place i inject now. imagine how big they'll be next year!! i'll no be able to stand up!!!


That or they will be just giant scar tissue knots with no chance in hell of ever growing again:lol:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

i was going to say the same as db politely put it, b careful on those delts mate, u look great but they r becoming quite rounded, have u tried massaging them hard?...maybe sum deep tissue massage on them may take tht slight rounded look out of them.....defo def compete tho buddy, great physique


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

5 weeks is loads of time, you'll be fine...... I've got twice that long and about 3 times as much to loose. Still natty though, no peds or stims until 8 weeks out.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> 5 weeks is loads of time, you'll be fine...... I've got twice that long and about 3 times as much to loose. Still natty though, no peds or stims until 8 weeks out.


Great way to do it IMO or at least up the gear as the contest gets closer.

Works better than just banging in tons from the get go.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Great way to do it IMO or at least up the gear as the contest gets closer.
> 
> Works better than just banging in tons from the get go.


Gaining strength in the gym too, even though in a calorie defecit, you tend to make extra effort to get all the micro nutrients in you need, and train better. The plan is to use the extras so I can plough through the plateau with ease.


----------



## mrfitness2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

Side injections?What would you be using to inject them with?

Cheers.


----------

